# Honey Cough Drops



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Before I go on the "research and delevlopment" trip, I wanted to see if anyone had a recipe for honey cough drops. I am tired of buying them but I do like the fact I can suck on them.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

warm brandy and honey. Stew some cloves in with it for sore throat. As for the hard candy drops???I can't help you.


----------

